# TV after WWII



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

A tv for sale after WWII. $100


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Adjusted for the CPI, that would be $978 in 2010 dollars (assumes 1947). Seems fairly reasonable.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

RCA's 7-inch TV cost us $250 in 1948, if I remember correctly. I was in high school at the time and didn't have to pay for it. One station in town at the time, broadcasting four nights a week and Saturday and Sunday afternoons.

We upgraded to a 10-inch screen a couple years later and put a big magnifying glass in front of it.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Good looking grandma.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I can remember sitting with my grandmother watching our 9 or 10" B&W. . . we put some sort of plastic green filter on the screen to make the clown program 'color'!

That was probably 1954 or 54.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Perhaps it shouldn't go unnoticed that the photo is part of WWII in Photos: A Retrospective in 20 Parts, a powerful presentation introduced as follows:


> World War II is the story of the 20th Century. The war officially lasted from 1939 until 1945, but the causes of the conflict and its horrible aftermath reverberated for decades in either direction. While feats of bravery and technological breakthroughs still inspire awe today, the majority of the war was dominated by unimaginable misery and destruction. In the late 1930s, the world's population was approximately 2 billion. In less than a decade, the war between the nations of the Axis Powers and the Allies resulted in some 80 million deaths -- killing off about 4 percent of the whole world.
> 
> This series of entries was originally posted weekly to TheAtlantic.com from June 19 through October 30, 2011, running every Sunday morning for 20 weeks. In this collection of 900 photos over 20 essays, I tried to explore the events of the war, the people involved at the front and back home, and the effects the war had on everyday lives. These images still give us glimpses into the real-life experiences of our parents, grandparents and great grandparents, moments that shaped the world as it is today. There were thousands of events affecting millions of lives, and I hope that I was able to do justice to this important story in this large-photo narrative format and thank you for joining along the way.


Obviously the picture is in Part 20 - After the War.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Yep some great photos at that site.


----------

